# Drugs In Punjab



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Anti - Drug Campaign | Drug War in Punjab* : *Keeping Punjab Clean*
By Exclusive report by SikhGiving.com & its partners
Nov 26, 2006, 23:26


*Drugs in Punjab*







80% of Punjabi youth takes drugs. The drug problem came to notice only few years ago. The spark was present since past many years, but the fire spread only two or three years ago and it is destroying many houses in Punjab. According to our survey, 78% people say that users make their first contact with drugs through friends. The most popular drugs among students are:

Alcohol - reported by 38%
Smack - reported by 37%
Cigarettes - reported by 25%

As you see in the above survey result, smack (powder form of heroin) is trying to take number 1 spot among the punjabi youth.

*Chemist Shops*






In the villages, the chemist shops which are meant to be the lifeline for the villagers are one major source of illegal drugs for the village people. There is a major need to control the illegal sale of medicines. The chemists do not ask for a prescription, and they do not keep any inventory of the drugs sold. They even sell the medicine in bulk to individuals, without any doctor’s prescription.

*Two Day Anti-Drug Campaign in Khalsa College, Amritsar*






*SikhGiving* in collaboration with *United Sikhs* held two day drug awareness camp at Khalsa College, Amritsar. A booth was set up as a part of the United Sikhs Anti-Drug program DEEVA (Drug Eradication through Education, Vigilance and Awareness).

The main goal of this project is to educate the upcoming generation regarding the negative effects of DRUGS. Our Drug Awareness campaign is targeting the youth who yet have to enter the world of higher education and have to deal with peer pressure.

*Our Survey*






Data collected from random 48 users of areas around Amritsar City (approx. 6 villages). Most of the drug users are in the age group of 20 to 30 years old. From the last three years the drug use has seen a steep rise. Everybody has one thing in common which is "Unemployment". They usually inherit a good share of land ranging from 5 Kilas up to 25 kilas or belong to rich families. All of them use heroin (Smack) users.

Visit this link to see survey stats: Survey Results

*Desperate Youth - Willing to do anything to get High*

*Petrol* - They dip a piece of cotton wool in petrol and keep it under their nose and inhale the air and they get high by doing that.

*Lizard* - They kill and burn the lizard and eat it to get high.

*Boot Polish* - They rub the boot polish onto the back of their neck and turn it towards the sun and they get high feeling by doing that.

*Petrol Pipes* - They eat the dirt deposited on the leaking petrol pipe of vehicles and petrol pumps.

*Bhang in Cigarette* - They rub the Bhang leaf in oily hands until it turns into a small ball of dirt and they put that small ball into the cigarette and smoke it. This gives them more thrill/high than normal cigarettes.

*Iodex* - They use Iodex in place of Jam on a toast and with that taste they get high. Iodex is a pain relief balm.

*Correction Fluid* - A simple stationary item which is used to correct writing or typing errors on papers. They cut open it and drink the whole fluid to get high.

*Rehab Clinics*






Drug De-addiction/Rehab clinics in Punjab are not being open to help the addicts but another way to do business. We couldn't find any clinic which offers good long term plan for the addicts and works according to the Gurmat priniciples. We found Navjeevan Rehab center as the most effective clinic which offers counseling and raising the self-esteem of the addicts. But there are few down points according to Sikh rehat; They shave off everything on addicts face (including Eyebrows) as the punishment to those who try to run away from the clinic.






Drug problem in Punjab can be controlled only if we run the de-addiction centre according to sikhi rehat, including maintaining the Strict Amrit Vela program. Sikhi lifestyle can give these addicts a new life, making them feel that drugs are BIG NO in their religion. We need to lift the spirits of the addicts and boost their self esteem by giving them good counseling and gurmat education.


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Nov 27, 2006)

Khalsa ji,

Thanks for bringing this article and organisation to notice. 

Such is the extent of Drugs and Liquor in Punjab at the present that
 if anybody needs to buy _Post (Bhukki) _you can get it from Punjab Police itself. What will they stop others they (police) themselves sell it (many of them if not all)
How many police officers are drunk on duty? I guess more than 90%, what will they stop other people from drunk driving. Free liquor often extracted from people with the influence of their uniforms have made their bellies extra large. Can they ever run and catch a culprit? - I doubt it. They cannot even run and catch a kid, such is the physical health of the police in Punjab today. Now start counting, how many of them do not have round, drum like belies hanging on their body?--You will be surprised.
The sikh youth in colleges at the present is using whisky to act brave ie. to fight with fellow students without fear. Is this the braveness that our gurus wanted us to have? Now his sikhs need whisky to be brave?? and that too to fight uselessly with fellow students over some stupid issue.
People today think that they cannot enjoy without drinking...why? How did people enjoy when there was no liquor?
I have had experience of one of the mediocre quality private Technical Institutions [Engineering, MBA, BBA, etc.] that are sprouting countlessly in Punjab these days. In one such institution students could clearly see their professors under the effect of drugs. They could clearly see some professors rubbing the _bhang _leaves in the wilderness near the college. This is what the students are learning from them. What to expect from  students when teachers are like that.
And what is the benefit of the "nasha" whose influence will go away next morning or within few hours, lets do a "nasha" that influences our soul as well and its influence remains on us till the death (may be even after).What is that? - think!

*"Aisee peeni peeyo sajjan ji, loo-loo tera nachey
Pee ke ladna te lad ke marna, eh gall mool na jachey
O jaa pher peeyo shaheeda waley, jaam watan de sachey
jaan pee mast malanga wali, jedi umar bhalaan na lathey"

*-Akashdeep


----------



## Bijla Singh (Nov 27, 2006)

These people are depressed and have no hope in the Indian "democracy".  What has the GOI done for these people and for Punjab as a whole? A 13 year old can buy tobacco and illegal drugs. Ask the parents if they are happy in India? or if they want to see a change? Things need to change. Punjab has always been treated like an enemy. Future of Sikhi is not secure in India.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Nov 28, 2006)

<<Punjab has always been treated like an enemy. Future of Sikhi is not secure in India.>>

all those who believe so have already got passports made and have made a beeline for kaneda...

fight against government is useless..

it is education and understanding which is required..

the jathedars of akal takhts themselves get their followers drunk and ask them to get into brawls...what sikhi are you talking abt ???

it is the same policemen, politicians who are going to run your so called "khalistan"... so i think now atleast sikhs have an opportunity to go out and owrk in other states and develop themselves..after that they won't even have a chance to do so....

oh i forgot,...sikhs will start going in mass to Kaneda..isn't it?


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Nov 28, 2006)

Akashdeep ji

your observation is very correct...

the police is in a pathetic state..

and main reason is that people nowadays want easy way out... not many of the youth want to work in the fields...they want to marry an NRI girl and settle abroad...

punjab is going the way many african countries are going...rich in resources..but poor thinking abilities of the people..

this because of?

lack of good education

lack of proper environment at home

lack of discipline being instilled by parents


----------



## Bijla Singh (Nov 28, 2006)

Mr.Amar, if Punjabis are leaving India then clearly they are not getting what they want in their "homeland". Better opportunities, education and life is offered in western countries otherwise they wouldn't leave India. Your assumptions are very wrong and unrealistic. If we have the will power to free a country then what makes you think we won't have the power to run it. You want to be a hindu in India then go ahead. Speak for yourself not for the entire Sikh community. Sure, there are problems but every problem has a solution.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Nov 29, 2006)

<<Mr.Amar, if Punjabis are leaving India then clearly they are not getting what they want in their "homeland". Better opportunities, education and life is offered in western countries otherwise they wouldn't leave India.>>

if you give me this for answer..i would just laugh it off..

who says sikhs donot have opportunities... who tries..tell me...

do they have barred sikhs from entering IITs..no.. have they barred them from medical colleges... no...
hell..there are umpteen engineering colleges... education is cheapest in punjab...compared to other states...

there are many sikhs who are well educated...hell our prime minister is a sikh.....a sikh is taking the biggest financial decisions for the whole country...

what else??

what better opportunities does a person want?

those leaving punjab are those in any of the following categories:

1) who want the easy way out...quick buck..get married to a NRI and settle there...many youngsters fall in this group..

right from age 15 they dream of kaneda, amreka instead of concentrating on studies...

2) who feel ashamed to work with own hands in their own fields, they want to work in lumber mills...but not their own fields...

 how many examples....people selling 10 acres of land which can sustain them in punjab and doing menial work in foreign countries...

3) drink alcohol, bhang and run into trouble with the law...

 many khalistanis come from this cadre...sorry for being blunt...the majority of khalistanis in punjab were drug addicts and thieves....

4) for higher studies - this percentage is miniscule

yes guys go for further studies....i am happy about that

5) monetary issues in punjab - immigrating for better prospects - again miniscule

still happy for entrepreneurial spirit of punjabis...


i have observed the immigration pattern in punjab.... so am talking from actual figures...

<<If we have the will power to free a country then what makes you think we won't have the power to run it. >>

just like taliban..they freed afghanistan( as per their saying) ..but did they manage to run it ????????????????????


<You want to be a hindu in India then go ahead.>>

that is a presumptious comment... when i said i want to be Hindu ??????

oh..and can you throw in the definition of Hindu ??/
i don't know what hindu is..

<<Speak for yourself not for the entire Sikh community>>

i donot speak for sikh community..i speak the facts...and do they hurt?

<Sure, there are problems but every problem has a solution.>>

creating another problem is never a solution for a problem.. two wrongs donot make a right.


----------



## Bijla Singh (Nov 30, 2006)

> 1) who want the easy way out...quick buck..get married to a NRI and settle there...many youngsters fall in this group..



Living in western countries is no “easy way”. People in India are highly mistaken if they have this thinking. Buying a house and making payments alone is hard enough. You have to work and pay taxes in order to make a living.




> 2) who feel ashamed to work with own hands in their own fields, they want to work in lumber mills...but not their own fields...





> how many examples....people selling 10 acres of land which can sustain them in punjab and doing menial work in foreign countries...



If they are doing everything in foreign countries then why are they refusing to do the same in their “own country”? It is simply because of money. After spending hundreds of rupees they don’t get the right to set the prices on their crops. They don’t get the profit in return. A truck driver in USA makes enough money to open his own business whereas in India more work doesn’t guarantee more money. 





> 3) drink alcohol, bhang and run into trouble with the law...
> 
> many khalistanis come from this cadre...sorry for being blunt...the majority of khalistanis in punjab were drug addicts and thieves....




This is utter rubbish. What “facts” are you presenting? These statements are plain stupid. What “Khalistanis” are you talking about? First you say no one in Punjab wants Khalistan and then you say drug addicts are Khalistanis. The survey shows that 80% of people are into drugs so does this mean that 80% of people in Punjab support Khalistan? Does this include those hindus who chew tobacco and paan? Almost all of the bhayeeas of Bihar and UP drink, smoke are chew tobacco. In 84, hindus were paid in cash and liquor to kill Sikhs. Therefore, Indians fit in your category not Khalistanis. Those who fought for Sikhi and gave up everything were highly spiritual beings. When Bhai Sukhdev Singh and Baba Gurbachan Singh died even hindus shed tears. This shows how they were respected by the public. Here is the link for you to study some truth: http://www.sikhsangat.com/index.php?showtopic=15648 





> just like taliban..they freed afghanistan( as per their saying) ..but did they manage to run it ????????????????????





Khalsa is capable of everything. Undermining the Khalsa is for foolish and will bring nothing but regrets. 






> oh..and can you throw in the definition of Hindu ??/




Ask your government as they are the ones who claim Sikhs to be “Hindus”. I care about who we are and not the definitions of who we are not. In case you are wondering what “Hindu” means: look at Arabic and Persian meanings. 




> creating another problem is never a solution for a problem.. two wrongs donot make a right.


 
I agree but Khalistan is not a problem but a solution.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Nov 30, 2006)

<<After spending hundreds of rupees they don’t get the right to set the prices on their crops. They don’t get the profit in return. >>

maybe you have not been updated abt the happenings recently... farmers are allowed to sell their produce in open markets....

its illiteracy and poor efforts on their part which hurts...
how do you expect and old baba... who's son is away in greece to go to internet and check latest rates?

they fall prey to aarhtiyas...mind you..many of them are amritdharis aarthtiyas......

<<Living in western countries is no “easy way”. People in India are highly mistaken if they have this thinking. Buying a house and making payments alone is hard enough. You have to work and pay taxes in order to make a living.>>

it is the same way in india too..

but they are ashamed to do it in india... low self esteem or whatever..

and once abroad..they need to look for support to help them gain confidence... so they turn to various "punjab liberation movements" and feel good about it.. this is the blunt truth...


<<First you say no one in Punjab wants Khalistan and then you say drug addicts are Khalistanis. The survey shows that 80% of people are into drugs so does this mean that 80% of people in Punjab support Khalistan? Does this include those hindus who chew tobacco and paan? Almost all of the bhayeeas of Bihar and UP drink, smoke are chew tobacco. >>

good twist of logic...
sorry failed....

the truth is out and well known...


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Nov 30, 2006)

<<Khalsa is capable of everything. Undermining the Khalsa is for foolish and will bring nothing but regrets.>>

as per the current actions...the misguided are heading straight to .......


----------



## Bijla Singh (Nov 30, 2006)

Your self-contradicting points need not to be addressed over and over, however, I will address your one misguided comment:



> and once abroad..they need to look for support to help them gain confidence... so they turn to various "punjab liberation movements" and feel good about it.. this is the blunt truth...


 
I have asked you before and ask again, provide me with solid facts the names of those who joined the movement to gain "confidence". Majority of the Jujharoos were very spiritual and in Rehat. Once a person comes to a western country he has all the opportunities to make money and get rich. Then why would that person join the movement and go back to Punjab to die? It makes no sense. Fighting for freedom is no easy way. One has to give up everything. I know many rich Sikhs who went back and sacrificed. Your fellow Indians on the other hand killed innocent Sikhs for handful of money and promotion. A country where injustice and oppression reign supreme cannot survive for long. Mughal Empire fell, British Empire fell and so shall Indian Empire. Do not undermine the future of Sikhi. Guru Sahib is on our side. Truth always wins. Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Nov 30, 2006)

<<I have asked you before and ask again, provide me with solid facts the names of those who joined the movement to gain "confidence". Majority of the Jujharoos were very spiritual and in Rehat. Once a person comes to a western country he has all the opportunities to make money and get rich. Then why would that person join the movement and go back to Punjab to die? It makes no sense.>>

what sense it makes for rich men like osama to hide in caves of torra bora, or many rich educated muslim to become jehadis..

they are brain washed fools...

it is a well known and researched fact that immigrants tend to be over sensetive and over reactive to their former homeland.... i need not give you names of those who were punished fortrying to break the peace....

if eating afeem, extorting money from villagers is rehat..

so be it..

now donot come and say... TRUE jujharros never did that...

there were no true jhujharoos..

 they were all tyrats of falsehood who worked to either their dreamy lala land thoughts or their hypnotisers who filled their coffers....


and lastly

i think the discussion is useless..


but mark my words... every true indian would chop off the gangerine like members who threaten their unity of the nation.


----------



## Bijla Singh (Dec 1, 2006)

Then mark my words, whoever stood against Khalsa never survived. Your Indian empire shall fall and so shall whoever stands in the way.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Dec 1, 2006)

i am amused


----------

